
Aaron Swartz funeral, partner Taren Stinebrickner-Kauffman  - wglb
http://www.wbez.org/news/culture/after-aaron-104940
======
denzil_correa
Both these pieces - one from Quinn Norton and now on Taren just breaks my
heart. :-(

~~~
wglb
I agree; these two were the toughest.

However, Taren's remarks at the funeral were more enlightening than
heartbreaking. I ended up thinking of Aaron's work in a more enlightened way
than I had in the past. The heartbreaking part was seeing Ada come up to Taren
after her remarks and hug her.

(I didn't really know Aaron--I met him when he was two or three; what I know
of him is what he published online and what others have said about him.)

